# Magento



## theflu (May 23, 2011)

I would like to start selling t shirts online, but I dont have the faclities to produce and ship the shirts. I have looked at CafePress and SpreadShirt but i dont want them to host my store. I would like to host my own store so i have full control and have a company like CafePress make and sell the shirts.

I would like to use magento integrated with cafepress or any other quality shipper.

Any Ideas?


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

check out 
Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Software Solutions by CS-Cart

and then get this addon
Modules :: CS-Cart add-ons :: CS-Cart "Product designer" add-on - CS-Cart development from Alt-team
Works great

John


----------



## theflu (May 23, 2011)

That looks like it would work but i am looking for an open source solution as i am not trying to invest alot of money in this. Also i plan to design the shirts myself so i wont need design tools. On the site.


----------



## theflu (May 23, 2011)

What i'm really looking for is a custom shirt drop-shipper that supports integration with eCommerce software.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

You can download and test magento. I would suggest doing that ... or at the very least downloading their user manual and reading up on tax support. I set-up a store using it awhile back only to find out its really geared toward the European tax system. I don't remember what version I had, and it may have been changed since then but it used to calculate tax per item rather then on the subtotal. When you do that you can get rounding errors. While the error may be +/- $0.01 it makes it a real pain to reconcile with your internal software like quickbooks. Remember, if you let them buy online the transaction in complete when you receive it so if there was a rounding error that made the order $0.02 short then you either have to eat that and somehow reconcile it in your primary accounting software - or go back and recharge the customer. The former is a pain, the latter is a pain AND makes you look like an idiot.

I use x-cart. It costs some money, but its stable, does things properly and has a PCI compliant billing option.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I was using Magento for a while for a non-shirt related business and found it to be way too complicated. I now use OScommerce for that, which is also open source, but it's hard to get all the plug ins to work right.

Sometimes it's cheaper to pay for something than spend a long time setting up a difficult free solution. Think about the value of your time. I would see if bigcartel or storenvy could work with cafe press, or if it'd be worth manually ordering the shirts for your customers when they order from you. I do that with a drop ship business and it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## robd (Jul 22, 2014)

Check out this Magento Module that integrates with CafePress:

PopShop Web2Print - Powered by CafePress - Magento Connect


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You might contact some DTG printers (they could be located anywhere, not necessarily in your home town) and ask if they would be interested in handling it for you. I don't do DTG printing, but I drop ship orders all the time and it's easy money. I get a handling fee of $1.50 for each shirt and I just put it in a manila envelope and mail it to the customer.

In fact, some of the guys reading this post might be interested in doing it for you.

(If I had a DTG unit I would definitely offer this service. Just charge a couple of bucks less than Cafe Press and you'd probably get lots of business...)


----------



## DribbleCreative (Apr 5, 2013)

Printaura does a lot of different integrations. You can see a list here: 

https://printaura.com/apps-integrations/ 

My favorite would probably be Woocommerce because you can set it up with many different premium WordPress themes to fit exactly what you need.


----------

